# Ford 3000 SOS Transmission filter Removal



## aussie123 (May 23, 2020)

G'day all,,,, First post, Thanks for having me...

Tractor as above,, 1974 model...
Doing some maintenance ,, going to replace Transmission filter , (item 25)..
Before I start,, have a question... With regard removing filter, do I have to undo steering rod bolt, (red circle),, so I have room to remove filter, or is there enough room to wiggle the filter out … Does not seem to be a lot of room between the filter cover plate and the steering rod ….Just dont want to undo things if I dont need to...
As its my first post , I hope the pictures post up ok..















Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What would happen if you turned the tractor hard right? Would you get enough clearance that way?


----------



## aussie123 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks Pogabill,
I did turn steering ,(no power steering on the old girl), no doubt not enough … So I just went outside and got every bit out of full lock... A pic says a thousand words !!!! Might be tight on the top left , but confident it will wiggle past that.... 

Might have seemed like a silly question,, But as the old guy said ,,, no such thing as a silly question....
Thanks …….


----------



## aussie123 (May 23, 2020)

Seeing I'm hot ,, I will carry on with another question....
As the transmission filter is up high, and well above the trans drain plug on the right hand side,,,
It looks like I could remove trans filter, and either replace or clean old filter without any oil coming out of cover hole,,,,, would that be right ????.. I'm asking this, as I recently changed trans oil...….
The other filter for the transmission , is the pickup screen filter , (item 22 in first post)… This would have to wait for an oil change, as it is located at a low point and oil would drain out of there...… 
Question for this filter,,, can it be cleaned and reused, or should it be a replacement item ???
Reason I ask this,, as it seems to be an item hard to come by ….

Thanks again …..


----------

